# De USB 5v a 12V 0.52A para disco duro de 3.5"



## joloso16 (Ene 13, 2011)

Pues estoy pensando en alimentar un disco duro de 3.5 pulgadas a traves de un integrado y usb, he estado hechando un vistazo por ahí y la verdad es que me lio un poco, he encontrado el lt1073 con el que se podría hacer, pero la cuestión es que los ejemplos que pònen en el datasheet no coinciden con los valos de mA que necesito para alimentar el disco.... me podeis hechar una mano??


----------



## alejandrozama (Ene 13, 2011)

no creo que lo que quieras hacer sea posible, te explico los discos duros de 2.5" usan un cable usb doble (no se si los hallas visto) esto es para obtener el ampereje necesario ya que de un solo usb no se puede.

eso para uno de 2.5" que es muy pequeño, hay enclosther (no se si exactamente se escrive asi) para los discos de 3.5" y todos ellos tienen su fuente de alimentacion por separado, la cuestion no es solo el voltaje sino el amperaje.

igual esperemos a ver mas opiniones


----------



## MVB (Ene 13, 2011)

Un puerto USB  2.0 entrega 5v y 500mA, por lo tanto lo que estas requieriendo no lo puedes sacar de uno solo, incluso creo que ni de dos lo podras hacer.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 13, 2011)

Claro. Con 12V a 0.52A que necesita el disco duro, es 6.24w. 
Con un USB de 5V, a 0.5A (máx) tenés hasta 2.5w disponibles. 
6.24w/2.5w= 2,4

O sea, 3 puertos USB para poder hacerlo andar.

Peeeero, por qué no hacerte una mini fuente con un transformador de videojuego, o de teclado electrico, o de cualquier cosa que funcione a 12v? cualquiera de ellos entrega más de 600 o 900 mA. Con eso, y la ficha hembra de las fuentes ATX, lo conectás perfectamente al disco.
Saludos!


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 14, 2011)

todo eso lo he tenido en cuenta... por eso pongo la duda... es decir....mi disco duro pide 12v y a parte 0.52A=520mApara el funcionamiento....sabiendo que un usb da unos 500ma, sólo me falta conseguir los 12v. El tema es que quiero que el disco se encienda como cuando enciendes un ordenador, y no esté continuadamente alimentado. Tengo un transformador de 12v que me iría bien, pero lo estaría alimentando continuadamente. El tema es que desde la conexion sata no me quita los 12v porque está capada...digamos que en los pines que tiene 12v no los tiene conectados a ningun sitiopor lo tanto no lo puedo alimentar a través de sata...por eso busco el USB


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 14, 2011)

Dentro de la PC hay 12 V ¿Podes sacar un cable para afuera?
El conector ESATA tiene los 12 V


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 14, 2011)

pero eso me condicionaría el encendido del pc....


----------



## duile (Ene 14, 2011)

no quieras sacar 12v de donde no puedes!!!
suena muy fácil decirlo... pero lo maximo q lo puedes elevar desde (5v-500mA) 
es a (12v-150 a 200mA) cuando mucho...!!


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 14, 2011)

joloso16 dijo:


> El tema es que quiero que el disco se encienda como cuando enciendes un ordenador, y no esté continuadamente alimentado. Tengo un transformador de 12v que me iría bien, pero lo estaría alimentando continuadamente.





joloso16 dijo:


> pero eso me condicionaría el encendido del pc....


No somos adivinos, explicate.


----------



## alejandrozama (Ene 15, 2011)

creo que realmente nos falto el contexto de la pregunta, segun lo que yo "entiendo" tienes un disco duro interno y lo quieres convertir en un disco duro externo???? eso es??? y quieres saber como alimentarlo.

si es eso lo que quieres lo mas practico y no es caro es un producto como el siguiente 

https://www.mipccom.com/producto.ph...e=Enclosure sabrent ecs-u35k 3.5  ide-usb 2.0

checa las imagenes,

si esto no es lo que quieres o necesitas creo que deberias replantear tu pregunta con todo el contexto, especificar que es lo que quieres, porque y para que.

estamos para ayudarte, la informacion en las preguntas nunca esta de mas


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2011)

Dices que un trafo no te vale porque estaría siempre encendido. Pues ponle un relé de 5V al primario y el solenoide de este al USB. Consumen unos 50 mA medidos de hoy.


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 17, 2011)

No he podido conectarme el findesemana pero os comento...... lo que pretendo como alejandrozama indica es convertir un disco de 3.5 en externo....pero con una diferenciaalimentandolo unicamente por usb.... es decir tengo una conexion sata que no me da los 12v  para poder alimentarlo por lo tanto me gustaría poder quitarlos del usb para no tener que tocar el circuito interno del hardware en sí. Es decir.. transmitir los datos via sata y la alimentación vía usb.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 17, 2011)

Liarías menos así como te decimos que con esa idea.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 17, 2011)

Viendo otros post de joloso16 veo que tiene cierta manía de apagar todo lo que no se usa.
Ya te explicamos como conectar un interruptor en serie. Acá tenes que hacer lo mismo:

Al disco lo podes dejar dentro del gabinete.
Perforas el frente del gabinete para insertar una bonita llave bipolar.
La llave la conectas en serie con los cables rojo y amarillo del molex que va al HDD.

Plan B por software:
Los discos SATA tienen una característica llamada "Power up in standby". Al activarla el disco no arranca junto con el sistema, sino cuando es Sistema Operativo lo despierta. Obviamente no debes intentar esto con el disco desde donde carga el Sistema Operativo por el tema del huevo y la gallina.

Ya el propio Sistema Operativo tiene características de ahorro de energía que apaga y enciende el disco según necesidad, cosa que puedes reforzar con órdenes directas, a saber:
hdparm -y


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 17, 2011)

yo todso lo que pregunto es para adquirir conocimientos poco a poco  siempre estoy dispuesto a aprender. 

Pero me parece que se complica el tema en demasía así que haré como habeis dicho por ahí.... como siempre, muchas gracias.


----------

